# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  إسرائيل تخوّف الغزيين من أسماك القرش وصيادو غزة يردون نحن نصطادها

## Sad Story

*قالت وسائل اعلام إسرائيلية اليوم أن شواطئ غزة تشهد تزايدا ملحوظاً لأسماك القرش التي تبحث عن فريستها مطمئنة جمهورها إلى أن شواطئها في الأراضي المحتلة خالية من أسماك القرش.

وقالت أن ذلك قد يرجع لما قالت عنه التغيرات البيئية التي حصلت في شرق البحر الابيض المتوسط مما يجبر اسماك القرش المفترسة على الاقتراب من الشواطئ حيث توجد فريستها.

وطمأن الخبراء المختصون لدى الاحتلال ان احتمال وصول اسماك القرش الى الشواطئ الاسرائيلية اقل من احتمال وصولها الى شواطئ القطاع اذ ان عمق البحر قرب القطاع يزيد عما هو قرب الشواطئ الى الشمال منه كما يدفع العدد الكبير من قوارب الصيد التي تصطاد قرب شواطئ القطاع اسماك القرش الى الاقتراب منها.

في غزة فنَد محفوظ الكباريتي رئيس جمعية الصيد والرياضات البحرية هذه الادعاءات بقوله ان الكلام مغلوط وغير دقيق بدليل أنه متعارف عالميا أن العمق يزداد من الجنوب للشمال أي ان شواطئ قطاع غزة أقل عمقاً وثانيا بقوله أن الصيد في قطاع غزة هو صيد من منطقة لا يزيد عمقها عن 3 ميل بحري نظرا للحصار الاسرائيلي على شواطئ القطاع وبالتالي يكاد يكون الصيد معدماً عن شواطئ القطاع وفي شماله لا يقترب الصيادون نظرا لخطورة الصيد هناك امنياً.

ويزيد بل إن معظم الأسماك في أسواق القطاع هي من المستورد من مصر أو من مزارع الاحتلال ذات المياه الحلوة أو المالحة.

ويضيف:" نحن الصيادين لم نلاحظ شيئا أو أي تغيير وعلى شواطئ القطاع يستجم بالصيف عشرات آلاف المواطنين ولم يسجل أي حادث ضدهم، وبعض الصيادين اصطادوا في اوقات مختلفة أسماك القرش التي نطلق عليها بغزة كلب البحر"، مشددا على أنها تأتي من اماكن عميقة وعلى بعد 6 أو 7 اميال أو يزيد وهذه الأعماق لا يصلها الصياد الفلسطيني نظرا للمنطقة المحظورة التي تمنعه من تجاوز 3 أميال.*

----------


## Blackangel

*مشكور على هذه المعلومات

القيمة سلمت يداك 
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله محيي اهل غزة .. وربنا يحميهم من قرش الانسان قبل قرش الحيوان

يسلمووووووووووو على الخبر

----------

